# Civil Engineering Reference Manual



## Superlaker24

A new Civil Engineering Reference Manual will be published in November. This will be the 15th Edition. This may have been asked several times, but I never saw the question is there a major difference between editions? Would I be okay to use the 14th Edition for the April Exam or should I buy the 15th Edition?

Thank you for the help.


----------



## John QPE

Superlaker24 said:


> A new Civil Engineering Reference Manual will be published in November. This will be the 15th Edition. This may have been asked several times, but I never saw the question is there a major difference between editions? Would I be okay to use the 14th Edition for the April Exam or should I buy the 15th Edition?
> 
> Thank you for the help.


You should always get the latest edition, if feasible. However, I doubt there is much difference between 14-15 Editions. Just make sure you get the latest errata for 14th Ed., which is likely going to be the updates to 15.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think the 14th edition was aligned with the old exam specs. The 15 edition will likely following the new exam specs. I'm taking the Civil WRE on Friday with the 13th edition and I don't care.  The CERM is not my main reference though.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I think the 14th edition was aligned with the old exam specs. The 15 edition will likely following the new exam specs. I'm taking the Civil WRE on Friday with the 13th edition and I don't care.  The CERM is not my main reference though.


Friday.... the 13th.....

:blink2:


----------



## matt267 PE

Haha. I'm really screwed then.


----------



## Superlaker24

Thanks. Are the changes major in each edition?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm taking WRE depth so I wasn't concerned with any code changes. I guess that would be the biggest change.


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt, go study


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Matt, go study


I know.
I plan on pulling an all nighter tonight.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE

I wouldn't recommend that


----------



## NJmike PE

don't listen to him matt. you should study a solid 14 hours straight today


----------



## matt267 PE

I was just joking. I'm finishing up a global review this afternoon. I'll get my stuff together this evening.

Then I'll try that new Indian restaurant that just opened.


----------



## NJmike PE

extra curry


----------



## John QPE

matt267 said:


> I was just joking. I'm finishing up a global review this afternoon. I'll get my stuff together this evening.
> 
> Then I'll try that new Indian restaurant that just opened.


No better time to go on a bender with hookers and blow


----------



## matt267 PE

John QPE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just joking. I'm finishing up a global review this afternoon. I'll get my stuff together this evening.
> 
> Then I'll try that new Indian restaurant that just opened.
> 
> 
> 
> No better time to go on a bender with hookers and blow
Click to expand...

And bacon. Don't forget the bacon.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> John QPE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just joking. I'm finishing up a global review this afternoon. I'll get my stuff together this evening.
> 
> Then I'll try that new Indian restaurant that just opened.
> 
> 
> 
> No better time to go on a bender with hookers and blow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And bacon. Don't forget the bacon.
Click to expand...

You'll be the only one taking the test tomorrow who brings in a snack bag of bacon to snack on during the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

And? I deserve a pass just for that reason.


----------



## Superlaker24

The 15th Edition is on sale with a pre-order.


----------



## John QPE

Here's a trick .... go on ebay or amazon and buy like a 5th Edition CERM for $5.00, rip the cover off and mail to PPI with the upgrade form, and get the brand new 15th Edition CERM for $137.00


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm wondering if I should update my 13th edition CERM just in case I need it for April.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE

John QPE said:


> Here's a trick .... go on ebay or amazon and buy like a 5th Edition CERM for $5.00, rip the cover off and mail to PPI with the upgrade form, and get the brand new 15th Edition CERM for $137.00




At some point I should just part with my 8th edition since it's only really useful as a paper weight these days.


----------



## fishbone

I am just wondering if there will be a 16th version coming out this year.. as I am taking 2017 exam...


----------



## ptatohed

fishbone said:


> I am just wondering if there will be a 16th version coming out this year.. as I am taking 2017 exam...


There will always be a next edition coming out and you'll rarely know when.  Just jump in and start studying.


----------



## fishbone

ptatohed said:


> There will always be a next edition coming out and you'll rarely know when.  Just jump in and start studying.


OK...That is true...


----------



## Struct_Engineer530

Hello

I'm selling my 14th Edition here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201605399994?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

If anyone is interested!

I will leave all of my tabs in if you would like.

Good Luck!!


----------

